# Crash: Spartanburg Helicopter



## MMiz (Jul 15, 2004)

Fatal helicopter crash

JALAPA — Three times early Tuesday, calls went out to emergency medical helicopters: A woman with a broken leg needed help along I-26 in Newberry County.
[...]
The crew never reported problems with the weather en route to the site. But minutes after picking up the patient, their helicopter crashed in woods near the Palmetto Trail, about 1,000 yards from an I-26 rest area, authorities said.

*More with Pictures*


----------



## MMiz (Jul 15, 2004)

On Tuesday night I got dispatched to transport a ETOH / Psych pt.  I can't really go into the details, but let's just say this guy was by far the weirdest psych pt. I've had, doing "personal things" in public.

In the back of the ambulance he brought this story up.  I thought he was just going off like many psych. patients do.  I documented it on the run form.

I never thought anything that came out of that guys mouth would be true.  I was wrong.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 15, 2004)

The FD next door to mine had a burn patient that needed to be airlifted to the State hospital yesterday.  They couldn't land the helo in Northport because of the fog (their landing zone is in a "pit"... a former excavation site which is now full of homes), so they landed at the Coast Guard Station in our district.  We were called for a fire standby in the event that the landing was anything less than smooth.

It seemed weird since we've never had to do that before and the Coast Guard has helos landing and taking off all the time, but when I remembered about the recent crash, maybe something like that's what the pilot and Coast Guard officials were thinking about.


----------

